# Seeking UK tax preparer located in USA (Florida)



## veblen (Nov 2, 2010)

I am seeking someone to hire to advise on and prepare both my US and UK personal tax returns. I was in the UK until two months ago, when I relocated to the US (Tampa, Florida area). I would need someone qualified to prepare and file both returns who can offer a more affordable rate than the massive accounting firms. Any recommendations are appreciated, but especially those in or near Tampa or Miami. Cheers!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You might want to try an Enrolled Agent - someone qualified to represent you on tax issues before the IRS. They tend to be less expensive than accountants, and you might find someone with some knowledge and/or experience with UK taxes if you ask around about qualifications. 

The National Association of Enrolled Agents has a website with information about their professions, and they have a listing where you can find an enrolled agent by location (state, zip code, town) on their site. NAEA : What is an Enrolled Agent?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## veblen (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks very much for the reply! I'm hoping someone on the expat forum can recommend a specific person whom they know to be qualified in preparing and filing both US and UK tax returns. Whether that person happens to be an enrolled agent or a CPA I don't much care...but either way I'd very much prefer a personal referral based on experience!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

American Tax Help - FAQ's


----------

